# LCb student interested in Externship stories...



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

Hi !... im a first year student at LCB in Minnesota. I m really interested in hearing your stories. I currently am working full time as a tattoo artist as well as attending school. Id like to (ideally) look into externing abroad or in a larger city , and still be able to tattoo part time while im on location. Im really interested in 'Slow Food' ...if anyone is familiar with it...Im not fully educated on the principals , but I love the basic idea. I desire to extern in a professional setting - serving quality organic and free range food...a bit lofty , I know- Im sure I will have to pay some dues- just as I did when I first started tattooing. But I really would love to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly, as far as how Your externship went!!!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

You can get some of the type of experience you're looking for here in the Twin Cities. Lenny Russo at Heartland comes to mind, although I'm not certain he's looking for interns. A friend of mine is the Executive Chef at Tournament Players Club in Blaine. I know for a fact he's been trying to develop a relationship with LCB for interns during golf season. His name's Peter Metzger; some of your instructors probably know of him.


----------



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

thanks! i will ask Chef Gaitan about those chefs! thanks!


----------

